# The Usage of the term "Xmas"



## TeachingTulip (Dec 11, 2009)

One of my pet peeves is the usage of the term "Xmas" as shorthand for "Christmas."

Am I just being old and cranky?

How do the Reformers on PB feel about this?


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 11, 2009)

You are just being cranky.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Dec 11, 2009)

gene_mingo said:


> You are just being cranky.



Yow!

You posted before I voted, and then you didn't vote!

C'mon . . .


----------



## JoyFullMom (Dec 11, 2009)

"X" is Greek...Chi... Used to refer to Christ and with other symbols/letters to refer to Christians the world over.

Used for centuries before the *X-mas* issue in the states


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 11, 2009)

I guess I'm in the "get over it" camp. However, I use it because I don't want to associate Christ with xmass.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Dec 11, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> "X" is Greek...Chi Used to refer to Christ and with other symbols/letters to refer to Christians the world over.
> 
> Used for centuries before the *X-mas* issue in the states



But is this an excuse to eliminate spelling out the name of Christ when we refer to the season of celebrating His birth?

I mean, how many unbelievers and pagans know the Greek significance, but only use the "X" to avoid mentioning the Person of Jesus Christ?

-----Added 12/11/2009 at 06:54:55 EST-----



NaphtaliPress said:


> I guess I'm in the "get over it" camp. However, I use it because I don't want to associate Christ with xmass.



So you consider "Christmas" to be a sinful term to be avoided, like I avoid "Xmas?"


----------



## raekwon (Dec 11, 2009)

Old and cranky. ;-) If I could've voted for options 1 and 3, I would've.

(I'm also one of those who thinks this whole "War on Christmas" hubbub is just silly.)


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 11, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> "X" is Greek...Chi... Used to refer to Christ and with other symbols/letters to refer to Christians the world over.
> 
> Used for centuries before the *X-mas* issue in the states


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 11, 2009)

I avoid it because I want to, so maybe that amounts to the same thing; I also use ho ho day. Depends upon my mood.


TeachingTulip said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm in the "get over it" camp. However, I use it because I don't want to associate Christ with xmass.
> ...


----------



## JoyFullMom (Dec 11, 2009)

*X* is a Greek symbol for Christ...so...I'm NOT leaving Him out.

I don't believe that my spelling out of C.H.R.I.S.T. is going to be a louder witness to anyone than my *life*. I know too many people who have taken up the mantle to *keep Christ in Christmas*, while they run around town acting like Scrooge. 

Sometimes, I think we really get the accent on the wrong syllable when it comes to these kinds of things. 

Just my .02


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2009)

FYI you still pronounce the entire word when you use the abreviation. So "xmas' is still "christmas".


----------



## TeachingTulip (Dec 11, 2009)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> JoyFullMom said:
> 
> 
> > "X" is Greek...Chi... Used to refer to Christ and with other symbols/letters to refer to Christians the world over.
> ...



Hi Sterling,

Are there any references or quotes from the early Reformed fathers or Puritans (using English) that specifically employs the term "Xmas" that you can provide?

For example: John Edwards.

Did John Edwards ever refer to "Xmas" in his writings, or did he just not refer to or give mention to "Christmas" at all?

(I do not claim to be a scholar or well read, but I have never seen this term "Xmas" used by Christians, except by post-modernists and pagans and now recently PB'ers!)

Honestly, my objection is founded in the attitude of the unbelievers who surround me, who refuse to name Christ, during this time of year.

And I am astounded at the response to my poll, thus far.

Educate me, please!

Ronda


----------



## Philip (Dec 11, 2009)

The reason for the abbreviation initially was as a shorthand for printing. In the 1400s, it wasn't uncommon to also see words like Xian or Xianity because "X" was the shorthand for Christ and everyone knew what it meant.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Ronda, without letting this thread turn into an argument over Christmas, I will say that the cause for your surprising discovery that many here on the PuritanBoard have no problems saying Xmas is simply that you will find a disproportionate number of people here who do not celebrate Christmas at all: generally, within the Presbyterian tradition, many _don't_ want to put Christ back into Christmas, since that means bringing Christmas back in the first place!

In answer to the OP, however, just by instinct and habit from childhood, I always refer to the day as Christmas, and never Xmas.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 11, 2009)

OTHER: i didn't vote, no option for me. 

Christ and mass, I can't put together. I guess I am like Chris above, I would rather use xmas if anything. I have a bigger problem when people talk about worship and only mean music.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 11, 2009)

Ronda:

Hi. As P.F.Pugh said above:



> The reason for the abbreviation initially was as a shorthand for printing. In the 1400s, it wasn't uncommon to also see words like Xian or Xianity because \"X\" was the shorthand for Christ and everyone knew what it meant.




The "X" in Xmas is from the Greek letter Chi, which is the first letter of Χριστός, Christ in Greek. As to it's usage in formal writing, the "Christian Writer's Manual of Style, while acknowledging the ancient and respectful use of "Xmas" in the past, states that the spelling should never be used in formal writing."


For more on this see this article here and here

Hope this helps a bit in understanding why, historically it is not a "big deal" to have Christmas referred to as Xmas. As to the discussion of whether or not Christmas should be observed by puritans,  ...I'd say, that's a different thread!



TeachingTulip said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > JoyFullMom said:
> ...


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 11, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > JoyFullMom said:
> ...



You probably won't find anything like this because most of these men wouldn't have celebrated Christmas at all. They would have seen it as a popish holiday (i.e. the "Christ-Mass") that violated the RPW. It really wasn't until the 1830's that protestants began to celebrate it in this country and there are still people today (including many brother on this board) that don't celebrate it. I hope that's helpful.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 11, 2009)

Shame on you Josh; you can't ©® _argh_! And the makers of _hohos _may come after you on that one; and the Dickens foundation may get you on _humbug_. But you'll be happy to know, you have _rat brains_ all to yourself.



Joshua said:


> rat brains!™©®
> 
> bah humbug!™©®
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I also use ho ho day. Depends upon my mood.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Dec 11, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> You probably won't find anything like this because most of these men wouldn't have celebrated Christmas at all.



Am I to learn from this polling exercise, that PB members and Reformers at large do not celebrate CHRISTmas at all?

No trees, no gift-giving, no seasonal witnessing to the birth of Jesus Christ?

Does Christmas Day really go past, without these Christian families acknowledging the birth of Christ at all; spent in refusal to celebrate the holiday, just like Jews and various anti-christian infidels?




> ly wasn't until the 1830's that protestants began to celebrate it in this country and there are still people today (including many brother on this board) that don't celebrate it. I hope that's helpful.



WOW.

Am I naive . . .or deceived . . .or what?


----------



## JoyFullMom (Dec 11, 2009)

We celebrate Christmas in our home.

And...I rarely use *X-mas* myself...but I am not bothered by it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 11, 2009)

Presbyterians did not observe xmas (hoho day, whatever) in any religious fashion until the early 20th century. See _The Religious Observance of Christmas and holydays in American Presbyterianism_ at the link.
http://www.naphtali.com/articles/ch...-and-‘holy-days’-in-american-presbyterianism/
I do not observe the day in a religious fashion; I do get together with family and enjoy that (but boycott the gifts and tree bit and wash up instead).



TeachingTulip said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > You probably won't find anything like this because most of these men wouldn't have celebrated Christmas at all.
> ...


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2009)

I often use it, just because the people I may be talking to about Christmas are really just talking about the various practices from Yule, Roman festivals, Sinterklaas day, and so on so I don't want to bring Christ into it. 

I would not celebrate it if it wasn't for family.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 11, 2009)

No problem for me. It's just shorthand. X is a longstanding symbol for Christ. In fact, when I take notes for myself by hand I also use "Xian" and "Xianity." I'm not taking Christ out of Christianity. I'm just avoiding writer's cramp.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 11, 2009)

Since you asked for quotes from Puritans, here's one I like from William Bradford's _Of Plymouth Plantation_ (his account of the Mayflower voyage and the founding of Plymouth, and the events leading up to it - I highly recommend):



> "And herewith I shall end this year. Only I shall remember one passage more, rather of mirth than of weight. On the day called Christmas Day, the Governor called them out to work as was used. But the most of this new company excused themselves and said it went against their consciences to work on that day. So the Governor told them that if they made it matter of conscience, he would spare them till they were better informed; so he led away the rest and left them. But when they came home at noon from their work, he found them in the street at play, openly; some pitching the bar, and some at stool-ball and such like sports. So he went to them and took away their implements and told them that was against his conscience, that they should play and others work. If they made the keeping of it matter of devotion, let them keep their houses; but there should be no gaming or reveling in the streets. Since which time nothing hath been attempted that way, at least openly."
> -William Bradford, Of Plymouth Plantation, 1620-1647



-----Added 12/11/2009 at 10:16:43 EST-----



Kevin said:


> FYI you still pronounce the entire word when you use the abreviation. So "xmas' is still "christmas".



I didn't know that. Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Dec 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> whatever!™©®
> 
> ™©®
> 
> BTW, Got my CPJ Today!  Merry Nothing Day to me!!!!



So, Chloe receives no gifts from Dad on Christmas Day?

Ronda

-----Added 12/11/2009 at 10:39:12 EST-----



Hamalas said:


> TeachingTulip said:
> 
> 
> > Presbyterian Deacon said:
> ...



My poll has all to do with terminology. Not ecclesiastical practice.

I am unaware of the celebration of Christmas ever being called "Xmas" until recent (Post-Modern) times.

And if such terminology cannot be verified as being historically employed by the church fathers despite accordance to "Greek" lingual significance, as (supposedly) applied in apologetical form for present day usage . . .what is the worth of such a cryptic abbreviation being used for the name and identification of Jesus, the Son of God?


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 11, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > whatever!™©®
> ...



Among those who don't hold to Christmas you'll find a variety of views. Some will not do anything on that day, no gifts, no caroling, no pumpkin pie. Others celebrate it in the same way that anyone would celebrate the Fourth of July, or Thanksgiving. It's viewed more as a cultural holiday than anything. 

Here is an interesting article on the development of Presbyterian views towards Christmas: Providence PCA Church Plant- Fayetteville, NC


----------



## TeachingTulip (Dec 11, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> TeachingTulip said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Indeed. I have been a Christian for 38 years, and have witnessed lots of Christmas celebrations amongst Presbyterian and Reformed Baptist brethren. Such is not what I question.

I question in my poll whether "Christmas" should be referred to as "Xmas" by 
Reformed Christians, and why.



> It's viewed more as a cultural holiday than anything.



Which, I believe "X"ing the name of Christ from the holiday, has produced. 

The desire of Christians to celebrate Christ's birth by giving selfless love and attention, plus gifts to others, to witness to God bestowing His great love, and grace through the gift of His Son . . .has been denigrated to just another carnal, humanistic, holiday.


----------



## Montanablue (Dec 11, 2009)

I have other hills to die on.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Dec 12, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> I have other hills to die on.



Hopefully your spiritual "hills" insist on incorporating, while refusing to delete or substitute, the name of Jesus Christ with an "X".


----------



## Montanablue (Dec 12, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > I have other hills to die on.
> ...



Actually, they don't. As others have pointed out, X is a historic symbol for Christ, much as the ichthus is a historic symbol for Christianity. Even if non-Christians don't recognize the historicity of the X, I don't think that becoming indignant about how one spells "Christmas" is the most effective way to preach the gospel or demonstrate Christ's love - which is what I would hope we would be emphasizing during the Christmas season, or even *gasp* the year round.


----------



## KMK (Dec 12, 2009)

How about calling it, "Jesus' not very likely birthday day"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 12, 2009)

A search for the term "Christmas" on the PB will yield lots of reading that will address all of the issues brought up thus far in this thread plus many more. in my opinion, no sense .


----------

